# VSL#3



## GuyD (Nov 19, 2007)

My Dr. has treated me with Antibiotics and then has me buying VSL#3. I am taking 4 packs a day. I wake up in the morning needing to go to the bathroom and feel like I never am complete. Then during the day I am just uncomfortable. What are peoples experience with VSL#3 and do you have any recommendations that work.


----------



## starwoman (Jul 15, 2007)

Yes, Read the post on Probiotics by Talissa, I only bought it yesterday and am finding positive results.Good luck.Carmen


----------

